# Need for Speed ProStreet - Abstürze beim Autohändler



## Drizztly (13. Dezember 2012)

*Need for Speed ProStreet - Abstürze beim Autohändler*

Hi,

ich hab heute mal wieder NfS ProStreet installiert. Doch leider stürzt das Spiel immer wieder ab, wenn ich mir ein Auto beim Autohändler kaufen will.

Kann mir jemand helfen, hat ähnliche Probleme oder vllt sogar eine Lösung?

Patches hab ich keine draufgemacht, weil ich gelesen habe, dass das Spiel dann meist gar nicht mehr startet. Stimmt das?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Need for Speed ProStreet - Abstürze beim Autohändler*

Welche version DVD mit securom origin oder Steam.
DVD securom ist ein kopierschutztreiber problem allerdings unter windows vista gibt es dieses Problem nicht.
origin Anwendung reparieren
Steam Eigenschaften und Anwendungsdaten prüfen.


----------



## Drizztly (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Need for Speed ProStreet - Abstürze beim Autohändler*

Ich habe die Orginal-DVD von 2007, Version 1.0 und nutze Win7. Das Spiel ist eigenständig und läuft ohne Origin oder Steam.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Need for Speed ProStreet - Abstürze beim Autohändler*

Gutt dann patche es mal auf version 1,1 NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Most Wanted, The Run, Shift 2 Unleashed, World


----------



## Drizztly (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Need for Speed ProStreet - Abstürze beim Autohändler*

NFS ProStreet Patch v1.1 pl1 (EU - German) sollte der richtige sein oder?

EDIT: Funktioniert soweit. Danke!


----------

